
Ask HN: Is there any good use for old Bitcoin miners? - aosmith
I have a few old miners sitting around, they&#x27;re 100% not profitable at this point.  Is there any use for this gear beyond BTC?  FWIW I have BFL gear, cointerra, knc, and some really old blade erupters.
======
phendrenad2
They're probably ASICs, and therefore not reprogrammable or reusable for
another purpose. See if there are any on ebay, if not, they're probably not
worth much to anyone.

~~~
aosmith
They're all ASICs. Most were $10k+ we made our money back but I'm not about to
part with them for $50.

~~~
richardknop
You can keep them for $0 ;)

------
quickthrower2
Fork BTC and use them to get that network going.

------
yellow_lead
You may be able to repurpose them to crack passwords if you have any interest
in that.

~~~
aosmith
Are there any F/OSS for this? I imagine you'd have to run the gross equivalent
of a mining pool server.

